# Rihanna drawing



## Adavisart (Jan 5, 2014)

This is my drawing of Rihanna using Prisma Colour pencils on Stonehenge paper.


----------



## Adavisart (Jan 5, 2014)

*Progression over the years.*

First started drawing in 2010


----------



## croberts (Dec 28, 2013)

*You've come a long way*

Hello Adavisart

What a great drawing and the progression since 2010 is interesting and stunning. Keep up the good work.

All The Best
Chris Roberts


----------



## Kac (Jan 10, 2014)

The improvement to your drawing in just a few years is amazing! Your latest work of Rihanna looks like it was completed by an artist with years of experience.


----------



## Leadr1 (Feb 27, 2014)

You sketch is really awesome. Prisma colors work really good. I often use these colours for making my sketch drawings.


----------



## pencils (Feb 10, 2012)

I have found that Prismacolor has changed their formula over the years...there may also be different levels of quality pencils as well...but I still have the originals I bought many years ago....they only have numbers on them, they don`t have the scripted name of the color printed on them....I find those were much better quality than the newerones I own plus....sometimes the same color, from different boxes, are a little different. I`v bought several boxes of 60 over time and noticed that.
Recently I have found some Mitsubishi colored pencils that are outstanding, I can`t find higher end Prismacolors in this Japanese city, if they exist...but once I get back to Canada for good I`ll look around to see if I can find different models from that makers, they`ve been my go to`s for decades....but the Mitsubishis really are very good too.


----------

